# BeQuiet Silent Loop 120 auf einem Ryzen 7 2700x



## Kubiac (5. August 2019)

Hallo liebe Leute,

da die Suche zu diesem Thema nichts gefunden hat, habe ich nun folgende Frage an euch:

Hat schon mal jemand das BeQuiet Silent Loop 120 auf ein Ryzen 7 2700x geschnallt? 
Wie sind die Temperaturen?
Lohnt es sich überhaupt?

Aktuell habe ich ein Mugen 5 mit zwei Noctua Lüftern.
In Spielen boostet die CPU auf max. 4150 Mhz bei 55-60 °C. In Cinebench sind es 4050 Mhz bei ca. 70-75 °C.


----------



## evilgrin68 (5. August 2019)

Da wirste mit deinem Mugen besser weg kommen, ausser du nimmst mindestens eine 240er AiO. Eine 120er AiO ist nicht besser als ein Mittelklasse Luftkühler. Der Radi hat einfach zu wenig Fläche um effektiv zu sein.

Zum Vergleich: Hatte eine 240er Corsair AiO und nun einen Dark Rock Pro 4. Temperaturen sind innerhalb einer kleinen Messtoleranz gleichgeblieben.


----------



## Kubiac (5. August 2019)

Danke für deine Antwort.
Da das Silent Loop 120 einen sehr dicken Radiator hat, der noch dazu aus Kupfer besteht, dachte ich, dass der besser als ein Luftkühler abschneidet.
Zumal in den verschiedenen Test gesagt wird er sei besser als dieser berühmte Noctua Kühler. Der Name fällt mir gerade nicht ein.
Einen Test mit einem Ryzen habe ich aber nirgends finden können.


----------



## evilgrin68 (5. August 2019)

Wer hat denn getestet das die kleine AiO einen dicken Noctua schlägt?

Noctua NH-D 15?


----------



## Kubiac (6. August 2019)

Einer hier aus dem Forum. 
[Review] be quiet! SILENT LOOP - Kompaktkühlung Richtig und Leise?


----------



## Ace (6. August 2019)

Eine 120er lohnt nicht,min.240er Radi für die CPU.


----------



## Chabolinsky (7. August 2019)

Wie meine Vorredner schon sagten, du wirst mit einer 120er AIO keine besseren Temps Erreichen, eher schlechtere.

Am besten IMMER mindestens eine 240er Verbauen. 

Schau mal nach der Raijintek Orcus Serie, dort sind die Pumpen im Schlauch , und dort gibt es keine Pumpen Probleme wie bei der bequiet Serie.

Zudem noch mit schicker Beleuchtung.


----------



## IICARUS (7. August 2019)

Die dicke des Radiators macht nicht viel aus, die Fläche aber umso mehr.


----------

